# New find



## Son (Dec 26, 2012)

Swamprat, one of our hunt club members, found this point while he wasn't hunting deer.  Super Lost Lake, too bad about the dinged base. Land clearing got it. He's thinking about having it restored. Boy what a point.


----------



## Gadestroyer74 (Dec 26, 2012)

That's petty cool never found anything like that..


----------



## Ancient Obsession (Dec 27, 2012)

Nice!


----------



## walkinboss01 (Dec 27, 2012)

That's a nice one.


----------



## Nicodemus (Dec 27, 2012)

Heartbreaker!


----------



## rydert (Dec 27, 2012)

nice.....


----------



## Deadringer (Dec 27, 2012)

I know this is the 'primitive' thread and all, but fingernail clippers...???


----------



## dmedd (Dec 27, 2012)

Awesome find!


----------



## fish hawk (Dec 28, 2012)

Killer....I vote yes on the restoration!!!


----------



## bronco611 (Dec 28, 2012)

No need for clippers it just makes it easier to dig in the dirt.


----------



## Son (Dec 29, 2012)

Those fingernails grow like weeds, and have saved my butt a couple times. Like the Timucuans of Florida practiced, they are valuable weapons if needed. Take a couple hands like that, hands that grew up milking and they once could tear a Tampa phone book into four sections. Bend an 80 penny spike Like it was copper wire. Add those fingernails, and it makes for an awesome combination. I'll keep em.


----------



## fishhook100 (Jan 6, 2013)

Nice one!


----------



## olcowman (Jan 6, 2013)

Son said:


> Those fingernails grow like weeds, and have saved my butt a couple times. Like the Timucuans of Florida practiced, they are valuable weapons if needed. Take a couple hands like that, hands that grew up milking and they once could tear a Tampa phone book into four sections. Bend an 80 penny spike Like it was copper wire. Add those fingernails, and it makes for an awesome combination. I'll keep em.



^^^^^^^ Ya'll oughtta see my toenails!


----------



## woodyjim (Jan 6, 2013)

thems some big claws ya got there...ROCK ON!!!


----------

